# WTB SCB3 powertech prop for Suzuki 30hp



## Feltonard (Nov 6, 2019)

Title says it all, prefer a 12 pitch


----------



## Feltonard (Nov 6, 2019)

TTT


----------



## Sbrooks1110 (Mar 31, 2021)

Feltonard said:


> Title says it all, prefer a 12 pitch


Did you ever find this prop?


----------



## brotatochip33 (Feb 18, 2017)

As do I. I called Powetech and they said that they would make one for me on order, it would take about 2 weeks. Considering looking into jack foreman from what I've read on a few other posts.


----------



## Sbrooks1110 (Mar 31, 2021)

brotatochip33 said:


> As do I. I called Powetech and they said that they would make one for me on order, it would take about 2 weeks. Considering looking into jack foreman from what I've read on a few other posts.


I have one of these in great shape that I'm looking to sell. Bought it thinking it could fit my Yamaha with a new hub, but powertech confirmed it wouldnt fit after I had already made the purchase. Let me know if you're interested in buying. I'm willing to ship it.


----------

